# currency changing



## 79144will (Sep 8, 2010)

Is it better to take euro`s or pounds to morocco to change into dirams,regards Bill


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

..
It makes no difference........either will do.


...


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

As said by Ray.. Either...

We went via Tangier med and after clearing all your paperwork and still within the port there are a few small portacabins. Here you can change money.. Once in the Town you will find change shops and rates seem pretty stable.. Take in passport and keep any receipt until you leave the country.


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

The picture and explanation as shown by Tonka is basically correct, but things change :roll: 

The cabins at Tangier-Med are somewhat more permanent now and can be found 500mts on the LEFT after you clear the last document check and gate……..but still in the port area. There are also Insurance etc booths there.

But that was a week ago, so may have changed by now! :lol: 

If Ceuta is your preferred access to Morocco then things have changed there also with a system now in place much like Tangier-Med i.e. drive-through booths. I came out via there a few days ago and it took around 5mins.

Going INTO Morocco via Ceuta the exchange and insurance office is on the RIGHT, just after the last gate…….or it was a short while ago! :roll: 

Ray


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

We went through Tangier S med with Ray on 12th. September and there was a Credite Agricole, French bank in a cabin exactly as Ray described. 

Val


----------

